# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  видео-регистратор Highscreen Black Box.

## kitry

Недавно переехал в новый город. И ещё не совсем ориентируюсь на дороге. Жена посоветовала приобрести видео-регистратор Highscreen Black Box. Говорят, что это очень хороший аппарат не раз проверенный на дороге. Мне понравилось обилие функций, но смутила цена 9000 рублей. Действительно ли хороший видео-регистратор должен столько стоить?
Жду ваших советов!

----------


## kitry

Решил  взять Black Box. Достаточно хорошое качество .Кстати есть ещё в нём такая штуковина как обновляемая база камер измерения скорости на дорогах. В других видео-регистраторах этого не видел.

----------

